# Beeman's B.Q.R.?/MOROLINE?



## glopf43 (Mar 10, 2005)

Hello all. I dug these two. This 2oz clear screw top. Owens Ill: 12<O>0. I remember chewing Beemans gum as a kid but, I don't know what "B.Q.R." might be. Any ideas? Also I'm wondering what "Moroline" is. Owens: 7<O>0, 3 oz. or so. 8 panals and botom all marked with name. I'm thinking mustard maybe? I know the values are likely small, I'm just curious what these bottles/jars contained. THANKS


----------



## glopf43 (Mar 10, 2005)

Here's the "Moroline". Thanks...


----------



## lacolobiger (Mar 10, 2005)

got one just like your  moroline. Can I share your thread for our answeres together?


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Mar 11, 2005)

Moroline Jars Contained a petroleum jelly sold in drugstores. Do Google search for "moroline" some info there. Put up in jars.


----------

